# [SOLVED] Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error - Ultrasurf



## faizelias (Apr 9, 2011)

i am using win7 home premium, recently a problem occurred with my windows internet explorer and google chrome, it cannot display the webpage, then i use windows network diagnostic and its stated that the problem is because of as the statement below:

The device or resource (web proxy) is not set up to accept connections on port "9666".

although i have uninstall the google chrome an re-install it, it still cant be use. mozilla firefox works fine. now i still cannot find the problem and i hope that this Tech Support Forum can find the solution.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

Hi faizelias. Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Are you using any kind of Firewall software or Ultrasurf?

Mike


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

Sounds like something, probably a virus, has set your Internet Options>Connections>LAN Settings to use a proxy. I would suggest that you read the instructions in the New Instructions and post in this forum: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## faizelias (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

yes i had use ultrasurf before..after that i got problems to use ie..i thought that if i delete/remove the software i recently use(that is ultrasurf) it will work like before but ie n google chrome still didnt work :sigh:

FYI, recently, using windows update, i downloaded the ie9,
well it still not working :normal:


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

I think Ultrasurf may be your problem. Even though you uninstalled it, something might be lingering in your registry. That message is given as a result of Ultrasurf. Ultrasurf uses that port to connect. The reason FireFox works is because Ultrasurf doesn't affect it unless you have the add-on for FireFox. 

Here is a snippet from the manufacturer's website:



> Some companies block port 9666, which is used by Ultrasurf, how do I bypass it?
> ANSWER: 9666 is local port. We will add an option to let users set the port.


I'm not sure how recent that post is though. You can read other information about it HERE at the company website. They don't seem to have an uninstaller utility from what I can see. 

You could try somethink like Revo Uninstaller and see if that will help to remove any traces of Ultrasurf. 

What you could also check is your Internet Explorer settings. Go to Control Panel>Internet Options>Connections>LAN Settings and deselect everything except the top box, which says "automatically detect settings." 

After that, go to Control Panel>Network and Sharing Center and click on the link on the left side of that window that says "Change Adapter Settings". In there you'll see a Local Area Connection. Right-click on it and then click once on the Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) (don't deselect it), and then click on "Properties." Just check there to make sure you have "Obtain an IP address automatically" and "Obtain DNS server address automatically" selected. 

Close all of those windows and restart IE and see if that helps. If not, I suggest you contact the support people at ULTRASURF and explain your problem. They should be able to get your IE working since it appears that their software jacked it up.

I hope that helps. 

Good day!

Mike


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

Note that if you had ultrasurf installed and configured it as the proxy, removing it isn't guaranteed to remove the proxy settings from IE (and thus Chrome - Chrome on Windows re-uses wininet.dll from IE for network connectivity, meaning proxy issues in IE will affect Chrome as well - Firefox does not use wininet and is a winsock app, so IE settings won't affect Firefox, just fyi).

Given the error, this is what it sounds like is happening. You can go into Tools > Internet Options > Connections tab > LAN Settings button in IE to configure (or remove) proxy settings that may have been left behind.


----------



## faizelias (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

*Michael_Larsen*: i have installed the Revo Uninstaller but there is still no signed of ultrasurf 'leftovers', and i tried your order:

*RE: *Go to Control Panel>Internet Options>Connections>LAN Settings and deselect everything except the top box, which says "automatically detect settings." 

After that, go to Control Panel>Network and Sharing Center and click on the link on the left side of that window that says "Change Adapter Settings". In there you'll see a Local Area Connection. Right-click on it and then click once on the Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) (don't deselect it), and then click on "Properties." Just check there to make sure you have "Obtain an IP address automatically" and "Obtain DNS server address automatically" selected.

and still not working though. i also had sent an email today to [email protected] and hope they can find me a solution soon as your recommendation to contact them.

*cluberti: 

RE: *Given the error, this is what it sounds like is happening. You can go into Tools > Internet Options > Connections tab > LAN Settings button in IE to configure (or remove) proxy settings that may have been left behind.

im sorry i did not find at LAN Setting * button in IE to configure (or remove) proxy settings that may have been left behind*..it maybe because i did not understand what is the meaning..can u explain it based on the interface that showed in the LAN setting? cuz i did not find any of it that says button in IE . . .:grin:


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

Hi faizelias,

To check for any proxy settings, go to Control Panel>Internet Options>Connections>LAN Settings. When the window for Lan Settings opens, look at the lower half of that window. You'll see something called "proxy server". Just make sure that is not selected. 

Good day!

Mike


----------



## faizelias (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

yes its not selected


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

See if IE reset helps - How to reset Internet Explorer settings


----------



## faizelias (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

nothing happened, i still encountered with the same problem



> The device or resource (web proxy) is not set up to accept connections on port "9666"


should i just format my drive?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

There seems to be a lot of internet feeling that this is malware, and it sure seems to be acting like it and there are all kinds of suggestions to run Malwarebytes and other programs for removal. It might be worthwhile to post in the Malware Forum and let the pros look at this posting a DDS log that that forum suggests you do in a sticky to obtain help.


----------



## faizelias (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Internet Explorer and Google Chrome Error*

Michael_Larsen: thank you for your recommendation to contact Ultrasurf. This problem was solve.*

*


> Ultrareach Support replied my email..
> This is what they said: This problem is caused by exiting Ultrasuf abnormally. You can start Ultrasurf again and exit normally, this problem should be fixed.
> 
> Thanks for using Ultrasurf and for your feedback.


So i installed ultrasurf back and run it and the internet explorer and google chrome start to work again. :grin:

Thanks to you guys i can use ie and g/chrome now.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Installing the program to make it work doesn't sound liuke a good solution to me, I thought the objective was to remove the program?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm glad to hear things worked out for you, faizelias!! If we can be of any further service, don't hesitate to stop by!

Good day!

Mike


----------

